# Printing on poly spandex blend



## sweetts (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi so I just started printing this year so I am still learning, here is the question: I have an order to print on a sport tech dry zone raglan t 100% polyester shirt and on a 95/5 poly: spandex shirt. My question is had anyone printed on these and what do I need to do differently from printing on cotton? Also I will be numbering both I was thinking vinyl but I am unsure of what type is the best. Once again I turn to the awesome experienced people of this forum for help. 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You'll need a low bleed poly ink especially formulated for printing on synthetics. Low bleed to help prevent dye migration.

Depending on my much stretch there is in the fabric, you can buy vinyl made for stretchy material. Imprintables Warehouse, and others, carry it.


----------



## ErinAllen (Aug 11, 2009)

You need an ink that has stretch and bleed resistance. So, you need to call your ink manufacturer or distributor get a recommendation. 

Erin


----------



## RespecttheCraft (Feb 19, 2010)

I agree. Definitely get low bleed ink or the fabric dyes will bleed into your ink when you cure. If you think theyll be stretched out alot, add stretch base to it.. I usually do about 5% or 10% additive to ink. I usually use Union ink or the distributors ink brand like texsource or atlas. all of them work out great.


----------



## sweetts (Apr 4, 2010)

Great I will make some calls Monday thanks for the help, any suggestions on brands that you guys used that work well ? 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## tobolose (May 8, 2010)

I just got a job using a 86 poly 14 spandex and this post was very helpful. 
Ive been doing mostly Cotton and 50/50 blends so I was lost. 
So is the idea to lay down a flash coat of low bleed white and then just lay down the color ontop of it.
Or do i need all low bleed inks? 
Thanks
Im printing on black athletic T's. 
The design is pink and white


----------



## DLscreening (May 5, 2010)

You can purchase a stretch additive to mix into you ink. You can buy this from performace screen supply.


----------

